# What is a difference prepositions w/do/po



## RomanBoukreev

Dzień dobry!
To jest fragment tłumaczenia na polski.

_Jeśli nie widzisz *w oczach,*
Możesz czytać *w ustach:*
„Wiem, nie mogąc go przyjąć”_

Jeśli zmienię przyimki, co to zmieni?  Na przykład:

_Jeśli nie widzisz *po oczach,*
Możesz czytać *po ustach:*
„Wiem, nie mogąc go przyjąć”_

Jeśli nie widzisz *do oczek,*
Możesz czytać *do ust:*
„Wiem, nie mogąc go przyjąć”

Z góry dziękuję.
Odpowiedź po polsku byłaby pomocna.


----------



## zaffy

1. "Wiem, nie mogąc go przyjąć" - to jest kontynuacja tej wypowiedzi? Nie klei się to. W ogóle to jakieś dziwne zdanie.

2. 'do oczek' i 'do ust' - tutaj zupełnie niepoprawne formy. 'Do ust' można coś wsadzić, np cukierka. "Do oczek" - oczka to zmiękczenie i używamy tej formy tylko w odniesieniu do małych dzieci. Można powiedzieć 2-4 letniemu dziecku: "Nie wsadzaj paluszków do oczek!"

3. 'po oczach' i 'po ustach' - te formy brzmią naturalnie, można patrzeć po oczach z większego dystansu i coś odczytać. Np 'Widzę po jego oczach, że jest zmęczony'. Czyli z daleka lub od razu coś zauważam/odczytuje.

4. Widzieć 'w oczach'  - sugeruje, że patrzę komuś głęboko w oczy lub robię to z większą wnikliwością lub z bliższej odległości. Np, patrzę mu w oczy i sprawdzam czy kłamie czy nie. 'Patrzę mu w oczy i wiedzę strach", 'W jego oczach widziałem przerażenie'. I nie można 'czytać w ustach'. ' 'W ustach' można mieć gumę do żucia.


----------



## RomanBoukreev

*zaffy, *1. Nie, nie jest kontynuacja. Jest to stwierdzenie, które nie ma związku z poprzednim.
Może, „Wiem, nie dostaniesz tego!” brzmią lepszy?


----------



## zaffy

RomanBoukreev said:


> *zaffy, *1. Nie, nie jest kontynuacja. Jest to stwierdzenie, które nie ma związku z poprzednim.
> Może, „Wiem, nie dostaniesz tego!” brzmią lepszy?  brzmi lepiej?



Jaki jest kontekst? "Nie dostaniesz tego" brzmi naturalnie ale razem z tym 'wiem' brzmi trochę dziwnie.


----------



## RomanBoukreev

*zaffy, *nie dostaniesz tego chłopaka. Tak przypuszczam.
"Wiem" w oryginalnym języku zakłada nacisk. Coś w tym stylu, „Jestem pewien”, „100%”, „To tak”. 
"To tak, nie dostaniesz tego!" brzmi lepiej?


----------



## RomanBoukreev

W dodatku mogę mówić, że w języku rosyjską przyimek „z” a „po” jest praktycznie to samo. 90% ludzi nie odczuwa specjalnej różnicy, ale jest mała różnica. „Z” oznacza to, że patrzę w oczy sami, ale „po” może znaczyć to, że patrzę w oczy, ale z innego powodu. To jest jak: _*patrzę po oczach w oczach, przypuszczam, że ludzie o niebieskich oczach są tajemniczy.* _„Z” działa w obu przypadkach w języku polska?


----------



## jasio

Po polsku można coś wyczytać w czyichś oczach, ale czyta się raczej z ust. 

Oczywiście, to zależy, co dokładnie autor Miał na myśli. Czytanie z ust - albo z ruchu warg - oznacza, że albo nie słychać mowy (hałas, odległość, brak audio, gluchota) albo mówiący tylko porusza ustami nie wydając dźwięku. Jest to więc czynność dość dosłowna. Jeżeli autorowi chodziło o emocje raczej albo o wyraz twarzy, należałoby się zastanowić, jak to wyrazić.

A z jakiego języka to jest tłumaczenie? Jak brzmi w oryginale?


----------



## jasio

RomanBoukreev said:


> *zaffy, *1. Nie, nie jest kontynuacja. Jest to stwierdzenie, które nie ma związku z poprzednim.
> Może, „Wiem, nie dostaniesz tego!” brzmią lepszy?


Nie do końca rozumiem. Skoro zdanie jest bez związku, to
a) co oni tutaj robi
b) dlaczego poprzednie kończy się dwukropkiem. 
W tej postaci dla mnie związek istnieje, a zdanie oznacza to, co można wyczytać z oczu lub ust. 
Ale pytanie, co autor mial na myśli, bo rzeczywiście użycie imieslowu czynnego w tym kontekście wygląda dziwnie. Może szerszy kontekst? Albo tekst oryginalny jeżeli jest to jakiś znany język? Bo tak, to zgadujemy, kto wie, kto nie może przyjąć i czego, a kto nie dostanie.


----------



## RomanBoukreev

*jasio, *Jest z rosyjskiego, jedna piosenka.
Раз не видишь по глазам, читай по губам:
"Знаешь, я тебе его никогда не отдам".

Раз не видишь по глазам, читай по губам (Raz ne widisz po glazam, czitaj po góbam). Literal: raz nie widzę po oczach, czytam po ustach. "Raz" w oryginale rozumie się jako „jeśli” w języku angielskim. „Raz” tutaj jest poprawne po polsku? W języku angielskim jest źle.

Tak, myślę 100%, że autor pisał o emocjach na twarzy.

b) Myślę, że ta piosenka dziewczyny, która wolała być cicho, ale po dwukropek zawiera coś, co mówiła na głos. Jej myśli, które chce wypowiedzieć przed inną dziewczyną.


----------



## jasio

Masz na myśli популярные песни - максим - знаешь я тебе его никогда не отдам . - Wattpad

Tam jest jakiś trójkąt, bo wygląda, jakby dwie najbliższe przyjaciółki kłóciły się o chłopaka. I raczej odbieram, że wers w cudzysłowiu to treść niewypowiedziana, którą jedna drugiej próbuje przekazać; taka werbalizacja emocji.

Emocje można nie tyle czytać, co zobaczyć w oczach albo po oczach / po ustach / po minie / po wyrazie twarzy. Można je też zwerbalizować.

Poezja i piosenki są trudne, bo trzeba odejść od oryginału, dotrzeć do sensu i zastanowić się, jak ładnie i zrozumiale wyrazić to w języku docelowym - i to jeszcze tak, żeby było do rymu i do rytmu. Jak porównywałem z oryginałami tłumaczenia dobrych tłumaczy (Młynarski, Osiecka, Łobodziński), widać, że daleko odchodzą od dosłownego tłumaczenia.

I uwaga techniczna: transkrypcja jest dla nas wygodniejsza od transliteracji, bo jest bliższa polskiej ortografii. "ч" oddajemy jako "cz", a "ch" oznacza "x" (oddaję łacinką, bo nie mam rosyjskiej klawiatury). "y" w twoim fragmencie nie występuje, wszędzie jest tylko "i".

"Raz" - nie, w tym znaczeniu nie jest poprawne. "Skoro", "Jeśli", ewentualnie "jak"

Edit: inna rzecz, że tam w różnych refrenach są użyte różne czasowniki, bo jest mowa i o zobaczeniu i o czytaniu i o dowiedzeniu się - zapewne celowo.


----------



## jasio

Ale tak na gorąco, "jeśli nie widzisz tego w moich oczach, czytaj z moich ust" wygląda sensownie w pierwszym podejściu.


----------



## RomanBoukreev

Dziękuję bardzo. Zredagowałam moją transkrypcję, mam nadzieję, że jest w porządku.


----------



## jasio

"czitaj". "Ch" mógłbyś użyć w "chleb".


----------



## RomanBoukreev

Ok, w każdym razie dzięki.


----------



## jasio

To głębsza sprawa, a ja teraz muszę się wyłączyć. W każdym razie tam nie ma nic o przyjmowaniu. Raczej coś w rodzaju "wiesz, że nigdy ci go nie oddam".


----------



## Lorenc

Poprawna polska transkrypcja rosyjskiego fragmentu 'Раз не видишь по глазам, читай по губам' to: Raz ne widisz po głazam, czitaj po gubam
Przepraszam za pedanterię 
A tak przy okazji, może nie wszyscy są świadomi tego, że rosyjskie słowo 'gubà' (=warga; gùby=wargi/usta) jest pokrewne z polskim 'gęba' (=usta, twarz). Zmiana ę->u jest typowa (por.: ręka-> rukà; męka-> mùka; tępy->tupòj; dęty->dùtyj; gęsty->gustòj; kęs->kus; pępek->pupòk; okręg->òkrug; itd).


----------

